# A ST Orchids colaboration



## Rick (Nov 5, 2011)

I just got my AOS Orchids magazine in and read this great article on Cochlos written by Ernie.

Then I noticed that many of the pictures and editing were done by several more of our ST friends.

I think it's a great article and all contributing should take a bow.

Another testament to the scope and viability of our ST community.


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Nov 5, 2011)

Oh....and I have to wait for mine. It takes my AOS magaizine a coons age to get here and I don't usually get it until the last day of the month. Cause you know Canada is so far away! 
Can't wait to read!


----------



## tomkalina (Nov 5, 2011)

Kudos to Ernie......A long overdue, well-written and comprehensive treatment of Section Cochlopetallum. Brings to mind a story I told him about Frederick Sander, who claimed to have discovered the first Paph. species to have twenty-five flowers on a stem. Paph. victoria-regina (then chamberlainianum) was the rage when he published this, and the story goes that the first wild collected plant sold for twenty-five thousand pounds sterling(!) You can imagine the disappointment (and anger!) displayed by the unfortunates who actually bought this plant and paid that kind of money. When questioned later, Sander said the plant eventually would have twenty-five flowers, just not all at the same time. If you can find a copy of "Frederick Sander, The Orchid King" - buy it -it's full of these kind of stories. 

Great job, Ernie, we miss you at the Chicago Judging Center.


----------



## Marc (Nov 5, 2011)

Any chance that a scan of the article might end up here? Or would that be copyright infringement?


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Nov 5, 2011)

Oh well. After 27 years, I let my AOS membership lapse. I was going to renew, and then I realized that 99% of the time, I'd look through the mag when it came...frequently several days after it arrived, and never look at it again. I just couldn't see shelling out the $70 or whatever it was to keep a subscription, especially since they quit with the coupons they'd send out for $30 off an orchid order for a 2 year renewal. So now I'm just down to the Orchid Digest. Now, had I known about this...maybe I would have renewed.


----------



## koshki (Nov 5, 2011)

I just joined for the first time...and got a $30 coupon with my 2 year subscription. Haven't had a chance to read the magazine yet, though!


----------



## Cochlopetalum (Nov 6, 2011)

That's an article I realy would like to read. Now I am sorry that I dont have a subscription.


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 6, 2011)

I think Orchids Magazine has gotten better recently.


----------



## Rick (Nov 6, 2011)

SlipperFan said:


> I think Orchids Magazine has gotten better recently.



Especially with pics of your orchids in it Dot:clap:

And Ramon's, and John M's, and David Judge's


----------



## Rick (Nov 6, 2011)

And what a prestigious editorial group.

Leo Schordje, Tom Kalina, and Graham Wood


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 7, 2011)

Rick said:


> Especially with pics of your orchids in it Dot:clap:
> 
> ...



 I wasn't thinking of that...


----------



## Rick (Nov 7, 2011)

SlipperFan said:


> I wasn't thinking of that...



Did I make you blush Dot??


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## Ernie (Nov 26, 2011)

Thanks all for the kudos!

A lot of the credit goes to Dot, John, David, and Ramon for sharing their excellent photography!!! Tom, Leo, and Graham read drafts it seems ages ago. It just takes a while from soup to nuts. 

Yes, the story Tom mentioned is in the Orchid King, left it out for sake of space. 

I must note that the editor changed some of my preferred terminology in the interest of the AOS's allegiances. Fair enough, I suppose. Violating the use of forma for color forms is one example. They also sunk moq back as a variety of glauco because Kew did recently. For the record, I vehemently keep moq and glauco apart! 

Moq and glauco breed very differently. Keeping them "together" has lead to years of "intergrading" the two and a loss of "pure" examples of glauco. It was VERY hard to find a non-dubious pic of a "pure" glauco in the AOS award slides- thanks David for providing a great example! 

All should note that to make a decent ID of a cochlo species, it is most useful to have pix of the plant! Plant base, top of leaves, bottom of leaves, leaf margins, inflorescence, bracts... 

Wow. Seems like I've been away for a while!

Work has been crazy- we hired some new faculty and a big part of my job is spending their money on science toys. Oddly, Newport and Thorlabs (research grade laser vendors) had black Friday sales- I shopped there yesterday, not at Best Buy etc! And spent a couple times more than I make in a year. Dang, I even had to cancel a trip to MI  Missed the chance to thank Dot again personally for the pix! 

I hope to start contributing more again here soon...


----------



## Cochlopetalum (Nov 27, 2011)

Is there any way for an outsider, to buy a copy of this ?.


----------



## Rick (Nov 27, 2011)

Cochlopetalum said:


> Is there any way for an outsider, to buy a copy of this ?.


You might check the AOS website for back issues or new issues of Orchids Mag.

I'll check in the mag itself.

Try this [email protected]
Gerl Vatovec is in charge of back issues.

This is issue Volume 80 No.11 (November 2011)


----------



## Cochlopetalum (Nov 27, 2011)

Thank you, Rick.


----------



## Mrs. Paph (Nov 28, 2011)

I did wonder about moq. while reading the article!! Thanks for the insider info Ernie


----------

